# Ruger 22/45 - I need some info.



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just bought a used Ruger 22/45 Target Model.

It's in good condition, but other than the serial # on it - I have no idea if it's a Mark II or III.

Or when was it made?

Any advise on how to find this out.

I want to buy a couple of mag's for it

Do the 22/45 mags fit both Mark II & Mark III 22/45"s or are they different?

Thank you for your help.

8)


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

use the SN to find the year of MFG
Ruger Instruction Manuals & Product History

click on Pistol Instruction Manuals & Product History

MKIII will have a loaded chamber indicator and magazine disconnect. The polymer lowers will look different from the II to the III as well.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The MK-III will have the loaded chamber indicator bar visible on the left side of the receiver tube (large green oval), and should be stamped MK-III (smaller green oval):










The MK-II will not have any slot or bar visible on the left side of the receiver tube, and will be stamped similarly to the photo below (my own MK-II 22/45):










Ruger shows a different part number for the MK-II 22/45 and MK-III 22/45 magazines, so I assume there is _some_ kind of difference between the two models. I don't know if the mags for one would function in the other, as I have only bought/used MK-II mags for my MK-II pistol. Links to each, at Ruger's online store:

http://shopruger.com/Mark-II-22_45-Blued-Magazine-10-Shot/productinfo/90045/

http://shopruger.com/Mark-III-22_45-Blued-Magazine/productinfo/90229/


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you

That is very helpful.

By the way if you are interested - here's a good source on Ruger .22 information

GunTalk-Online.com :: View topic - Ruger 22 Auto model comparison chart

Thanks again


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

The magazines are, unfortunately, different.
Mk II mags won't work in a Mk III. 
I haven't tried the Mk III mags in a Mk II yet.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you


----------

